# Fargo Street Hill Climb



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

The videos on YouTube and all the pictures in the world do no justice in capturing the STEEPNESS of Fargo Street in Los Angeles. At 33% Grade, Fargo Street is the second steepest hill in the USA. According to some, its the third steepest in the world.

Today Kevin and I set out on the annual Fargo Street Hill Climb. It was tough and I managed to climb it 15 times before calling it quits. I think I had 5 to 10 more climbs in me, but I needed to get home.

Links to More Pictures:
Set One
Set Two
Set Three


----------

